# Cut That Won't Heal



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

About a month and a half ago, Pips took a nosedive on our concrete patio while chasing a bunny. She scraped off a bunch of hair and skin on her chin. It was bleeding just a bit, not too badly, but I called the vet anyway. They told me to keep it clean with hydrogen peroxide and pat it dry and keep an eye on it to make sure it didn't get infected. I did all of the above and have seen no signs of the infection, but when playing with other dogs it has "re-opened" a couple of times. Usually just a few drops of blood, but I have been concerned that it is not healing as quickly as it should be. I feel like a crazy woman calling the vet AGAIN :-\, so I wanted to see if anyone here had any thoughts/tips on how to speed healing or if there might be something off....

There has been NO signs of infection: redness, swelling, pus, etc. And Pippa is definitely not in pain or bothered by it.

Thanks!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I so understand!
Coco had a similar injury. I used EMT gel and EMT spray. However the only thing that helped the healing was not playing with other dogs or playing/being in an opportunity that it will open again. Longest 3 weeks ever! ???


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Our Vet told us that hydrogen peroxide, damages the top layer of good skin/cells too. When we took Brook to get a bite looked at and just to use a antibacterial spray or salt water is just as good.

Ive used it(hydrogen peroxide) on a thorn I couldn't get out of my own finger, and whilst I only dabbed it twice on one day, the infection cleared up, but it also took the top layer of healthy skin around off.

For aiding healing you could try tea tree, aloe vera or bio oil, I've looked up the EMT, and it does not say what the active ingredients are does any one know??

Brook took the top layer of skin off his muzzle running into a gate, and it seemed like it would never heal,and grow back hair and all of a sudden it just went, just a small sort of hair parting just visible.

mrs Hobbsy


----------

